# Retarded Dealership



## VossGTO (May 5, 2007)

Pontiac dealership wants $39.99 for a regular oil change including the filter, oil, and labor. So, I transfer over to parts and they tell me the prices on the oil and filter. The filter is $7, oil is $18, so naturally labor is $15. I transfer back to service.

Incorrect.

I get a Service Advisor and he says labor is $27, provided I bring the oil and filter. :confused $27 for labor, filter is $7($6) and oil is $6($7).

Retard math?  

I'm getting my wheels/tires rebalanced at a local chevy dealership. They are charging $15 for labor (which midas, meineke, monro, et al charge for labor alone) and $7 for the filter. 

I can probably get the filter for $4, but it will take at least a gallon of gas alone ($3.50/gal) to get the filter and come back.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

haha i read this, laughed... read it again and laughed harder


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

don't forget your GTO takes synthetic oil. it should cost $60 or so from the dealer if they use synthetic

The dealer made me nervous when it came to oil changes. they didn't seem to have a clue and always seemed confused when I mentioned synthetic.

I do my own oil changes now. Super easy and I know it was done right


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> don't forget your GTO takes synthetic oil. it should cost $60 or so from the dealer if they use synthetic
> 
> The dealer made me nervous when it came to oil changes. they didn't seem to have a clue and always seemed confused when I mentioned synthetic.
> 
> I do my own oil changes now. Super easy and I know it was done right


:agree 

I put Mobile 1 Extended Performance in mine, around 7 bucks a quart, they say it lasts for 15,000 but I change it out after 10,000. I may go with Royal Purbple next time around. It's only about 30 cents more a quart at WalMart. Engine only burns 1 qt. during the 10k run. I also spend the extra dough on the K&N Gold oil filter (about 13 bucks). I figure since I'm keeping the oil in that long a better oil filter isn't going to hurt anything. Besides, I need the exercise and you get a hell of a workout removing that 4700 pound skid plate to get to the oil filter. I really need to get one of those aluminum skid plates, lol.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I only kept mine long enough to go through 1 oil change, I did it myself at a friends shop, used his lift.

Atleast doing it myself I know its done right and I still have all my bolts


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> you get a hell of a workout removing that 4700 pound skid plate to get to the oil filter.


:lol:


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

VossGTO said:


> Pontiac dealership wants $39.99 for a regular oil change including the filter, oil, and labor. So, I transfer over to parts and they tell me the prices on the oil and filter. The filter is $7, oil is $18, so naturally labor is $15. I transfer back to service.
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> ...


...don't throw us away.... we can sort glass...:lol:


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Besides, I need the exercise and you get a hell of a workout removing that 4700 pound skid plate to get to the oil filter.



Id be worried you would get the car back with the plate not on it


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

*changing oil yourself...*

Anybody know about changing your own oil and warranty issues you might have if you do? or What are some ways to document a self change? Just in case...


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

My dealer gave me 5 free oil changes when I bought the car...I'm doin' the 1st. one at 1000 mi. just cause I can....new engines like that!arty:


----------



## VossGTO (May 5, 2007)

I didn't tell them until after the fact that I needed synthetic. I just wanted the cost for labor alone. Anything more than $15 is 'retarded' :willy: 

I had them document that they used 6 qts of Mobil 1. Now there won't be any warranty issues.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

The_Bleek said:


> Anybody know about changing your own oil and warranty issues you might have if you do? or What are some ways to document a self change? Just in case...


After my headaches trying to get mine looked at, Id forget the car even has a warranty


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah F it... I'm changing it myself... anyone know the stock filter type? or maybe a better one?


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

*Found this interesting...*

Lots of good facts here 

http://www.nordicgroup.us/oil.htm


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Good Read, Everyone should read that... ^^^


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

The_Bleek said:


> Lots of good facts here
> 
> http://www.nordicgroup.us/oil.htm


...huh...very interesting.... so, anybody "associated" with the oil companies are crooks, too... And I thought it was just the parts guys...


----------

